# Someone finally won the naming contest!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Finally - Beretta announced a winner on their naming contest of the 90-Two. Seems that they cannot use the name due to trademark restrictions. U think they would have looked into that before posting the list of the final names...

Its also sad when they make people wait almost an entire year, with no word on the delay, before they annmounce a winner... There has been a lot of grumbling about it on the Beretta Forum - interesting how they FINALLY announce it now...

http://www.berettaforum.net/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=6;t=014591;p=1#000024


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Finally - Beretta announced a winner on their naming contest of the 90-Two. Seems that they cannot use the name due to trademark restrictions. U think they would have looked into that before posting the list of the final names...
> 
> Its also sad when they make people wait almost an entire year, with no word on the delay, before they annmounce a winner... There has been a lot of grumbling about it on the Beretta Forum - interesting how they FINALLY announce it now...
> 
> http://www.berettaforum.net/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=6;t=014591;p=1#000024


You know, it took Beretta almost a full year to announce their winner... I think that it is bad business to keep people waiting for that long...with no updates what so ever. I think most people wrote the contest off.

So what happens now...? What about the already released "90-Two"... does it now become a collectors item...? I don't know, that whole contest with Beretta left a bad taste in my mouth... I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Hell, it's about time. I don't even remember what name I sent in, it's been so long.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With JS. No more Berettas for me. I don't think they care about there customers that much. Good guns bad service.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I don't plan to have any more Berettas either. When I won the 90-Two in July, I ended up selling it unused. Still have the cash from it that will go towards my next purchase


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The PX4 sure looks nice, I might have to get me one of those.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone on the Beretta forum just posted up a 1st look at the PX4 compact - everyone there seems to be upset that it doesn't have a rotating barrel like the fullsize - apparently it tilts. It's probable that it can't work with such a short barrel.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's messed up. I wonder what idiot came up with the "90-two" name to begin with. Panther is a good name but Beretta had no intention of using it. The "trademark investigations" is just BS. They wanted to stick with the 90-two name but they wouldn't admit it. And that's why it took so long.


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Jul 23, 2006)

Actually, I have been considering the Beretta over the Walther lately. I have come to the determination that I prefer the moniker 90-Two over a "name."

Animal names sound ridiculous! We're not not talking about cars for gods' sake.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I won a 90-Two in July at the Beretta Range Contest. It is a very nice gun. But until they come up with some rubber grip panels, I didn't like the grip. That plastic front strap is too slippery. At least w/ the original 92FS (which U can still buy), U can buy the Hogue rubber grip panels.

Also, I didn't really care for the feel of the grip. I sold the gun unfired, actually.

The P99's ergonomics has pretty much ruined me for all other handguns when I pick them up and feel them. I'm left with a blocky feeling for other guns I grab.

I do like the grip on the Glock 34, which uses a Glock 17 frame, so the Glock 17 would feel the same as well.

I'll tell ya - if I didn't already have 6 polymer guns, and didn't have my HK USP compact, I'd look at the FN and Browning Pro 9 (its pretty much the same gun sold under 2 different brands). I felt the trigger at a guns how. The DA pull is smooth. It is a good price. Has a rail. Frame mounted safety. Changable hand grips.

I'd say, take a look at that...


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I bought a Beretta 92 Inox a little over a year ago and it had rubber grips. They felt good in my hand. I liked the Beretta but I ended up selling it because it didn't work well as a competition gun for me - doesn't have a "cocked and locked" mode. It had a great action, very controllable recoil and never jammed. Good gun except for the limitation I mentioned. I checked the Beretta web site and I can't find where you can buy rubber grips. However, Beretta has to make them if they showed up on the 92 I bought. 
By the way, nice prize! A $500 handgun!


----------

